# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Chiếc xe bus đón U23 trở về - Chứng nhân của khoảnh khắc 90 triệu trái tim cùng hòa làm một

## nganmai68

Chiều ngày 28/1, những chiếc xe bus mui trần lăn bánh từ sân bay Nội Bài về Lăng Bác. Quãng đường đi của những chiếc xe vinh quang đó được dệt nên bởi hàng triệu trái tim đang hoà chung nhịp đập giữa rừng cờ đỏ, sao vàng.
Quãng đường dài chỉ khoảng 30 km, nhưng những chiếc xe bus đã phải mất đến gần 5 tiếng, để vượt qua biển người cuồng nhiệt đón các cầu thủ trở về.
Trong giờ phút đó, những chiếc bus này không chỉ đơn thuần là những chiếc xe vô tri, mà chúng đã trở thành những chứng nhân chứng kiến giây phút mà trái tim cả dân tộc như hoà chung làm một. http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Không nhiều người biết rằng, để có mặt tại Hà Nội ngày hôm nay, cách đây 2 ngày, 4 chiếc bus 2 tầng đã lăn bánh từ Cocobay, vượt gần 1.000 km có mặt sớm tại Hà Nội
Đây là những chiếc xe bus 2 tầng, mui trần đầu tiên tại Việt Nam, được Empire Group (chủ đầu tư tổ hợp Cocobay) mua về để phục vụ những chuyến tham quan City Tour quanh Đà Nẵng. Khi nhận được nhiệm vụ đón đoàn U23 Việt Nam trở về, chiếc áo sặc sỡ của những chiếc Coco Bus ngay lập tức được thay bằng một lớp áo mới.
Trên chiếc xe đó, tất cả không gian được dành cho màu “máu đỏ, da vàng” đầy tự hào của dân tộc Việt Nam. Trên chiếc xe ấy, tất cả không gian được dành cho những người anh hùng chiến thắng trong lòng của 90 triệu dân Việt Nam vừa quay về từ sân Thường Châu.
Đi cùng chuyến xe này là một đoàn tài xế và các nhân viên phục vụ của Cocobay. Anh Lê Văn Cường, một trong những tài xế lái chiếc xe chở các cầu thủ U23 chia sẻ: “Khi thấy các cầu thủ bước lên xe và xe lăn bánh giữa một rừng người ngập tràn cờ đỏ, sao vàng, tự dưng tim mình đập mạnh, và trong tim mình trào dâng lên một cảm giác rất lạ, mà đến bây giờ mình vẫn không biết đó là cảm giác gì. Có lẽ đó là cảm giác tự hào tột đỉnh, là khoảnh khắc tim cả một dân tộc đập cùng một nhịp, hoà vào nhau và cộng hưởng trong khoảnh khắc lịch sử”. http://cocobay-condotel.com/
“Khi các em bước lên xe, mình nhìn thấy trên khuôn mặt các em sự vất vả của những ngày tháng chiến đấu tại xứ người, có em trên tay vẫn còn những vết bầm tím vì giá lạnh của sân Thường Châu”
“Thương các em lắm chứ, tiếc nuối vì 118 phút chiến đấu kiên cường bỗng vị vỡ vụn vì quả ghi bàn của các cầu thủ đội bạn ở phút cuối. Nhưng nghĩ lại, Nếu tuyết không rơi, sao ta biết mình có thể chơi được tốt đến đâu. Nếu không có những trận cầu 120 phút, sao ta biết thầy Park đã tạo cho học trò nền tảng thể lực nhường nào. Nếu không bị dẫn trước, sao ta thấy được tinh thần chiến đâu kiên cường, bất khuất cũng những chàng trai U23… Và nếu không có thất bại tiếc nuối, sao ta có thể chắc rằng người hâm mộ sẽ luôn đồng hành, tự hào về những chàng trai lịch sử…”
Khi được hỏi về việc, cả nhóm tài xế và phục vụ từ sáng tới tối mịt chưa có được một miếng nước hay hạt cơm vào bụng, các anh chị chỉ cười: “các em chịu khổ, chịu cực, cắn răng thi đấu kiên cường dưới tuyết trắng xứ người đến chảy cả máu mũi, bầm cả tay. Mình mới cực từ sáng tới giờ nề hà chi”. http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Chúng tôi xin chụp hình anh Cường và đoàn, nhưng anh xua tay đi “máy ảnh, các trang báo của nhà báo nên dành cho các anh hùng của chúng ta, chúng tôi chỉ cố gắng thực hiện tốt nhất công việc của mình, đừng lên báo ngại lắm”.
23h đêm ngày 28/1, nhiệm vụ của các anh đã hoàn thành. Rồi các anh vẫn tiếp tục miệt mài với những chuyến đi mải miết, đưa những hành khách tham quan những thắng cảnh của thành phố đáng sống nhất Việt Nam.
Hành trình đã kết thúc, những con người thầm lặng đó lại tiếp tục niềm vui công việc của mình sau một chuyến đi đầy cảm xúc.Và sau này, niềm vui đó sẽ được nhân lên gấp bội khi khách du lịch tự hào khoe với bạn bè: tôi đã ngồi trên chính chiếc xe lịch sử chở các cầu thủ U23 ngày ấy.

----------

